

Zynga founder Mark Pincus returns - simonswords82
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-32226862

======
Lancey
"He will receive a salary of $1."

I gotta say, if you're looking to cut costs, paying your CEO a buck is
probably the most effective.

------
tempodox
_... to repeat the success of hits like Farmville._

This article about coercive monetisation models shows why “repeating the
success of hits like Farmville" is something we all could do without
splendidly:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/RaminShokrizade/20130626/1949...](http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/RaminShokrizade/20130626/194933/The_Top_F2P_Monetization_Tricks.php)

